# Running xhhw-2 in pvc conduit



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

You can't run type SE cable underground. You don't have any problem running individual XHHW conductors in PVC underground.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

Who is the electrician?? Have you checked the code book for acceptable uses of xhhw-2? Being a **** on purpose, you are fine. USE or URD is direct burial without any conduit if soil conditions permit. XHHW-2 is fine in conduit, just did the same myself but used #2 for 100A.

In the future when a homeowner gives you ****, look in your book, show him why your right, and then smack him upside the head with the NEC to remind who the electrician is...


----------



## Hexamexapex (Jun 9, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> You can't run type SE cable underground. You don't have any problem running individual XHHW conductors in PVC underground.


So running #6 XHHW-2 cable in 1" schedule 80 underground should be permissible?


----------



## Hexamexapex (Jun 9, 2012)

jarhead0531 said:


> Who is the electrician?? Have you checked the code book for acceptable uses of xhhw-2? Being a **** on purpose, you are fine. USE or URD is direct burial without any conduit if soil conditions permit. XHHW-2 is fine in conduit, just did the same myself but used #2 for 100A.
> 
> In the future when a homeowner gives you ****, look in your book, show him why your right, and then smack him upside the head with the NEC to remind who the electrician is...


Touché!


----------



## Hexamexapex (Jun 9, 2012)

jarhead0531 said:


> Who is the electrician?? Have you checked the code book for acceptable uses of xhhw-2? Being a **** on purpose, you are fine. USE or URD is direct burial without any conduit if soil conditions permit. XHHW-2 is fine in conduit, just did the same myself but used #2 for 100A.
> 
> In the future when a homeowner gives you ****, look in your book, show him why your right, and then smack him upside the head with the NEC to remind who the electrician is...


Actually I just checked 2008 NEC. It seems type SE cable is not permitted with or without conduit underground. XHHW-2 Cable is considered type SE cable right. Looks like I was wrong.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

No...XHHW is a type of conductor (insulation type). SE is a type of cable. Type SE cable utilizes type XHHW conductors.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

Hexamexapex said:


> Actually I just checked 2008 NEC. It seems type SE cable is not permitted with or without conduit underground. XHHW-2 Cable is considered type SE cable right. Looks like I was wrong.



No, type SE cable, a lot of the time has xhhw-2 insulation.


#6 XHHW-2 individual conductors are not Type SE Cable


----------



## Hexamexapex (Jun 9, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> No...XHHW is a type of conductor (insulation type). SE is a type of cable. Type SE cable utilizes type XHHW conductors.


I should have recognized that earlier. Thanks!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

jarhead0531 said:


> Who is the electrician?? Have you checked the code book for acceptable uses of xhhw-2? Being a **** on purpose, you are fine. USE or URD is direct burial without any conduit if soil conditions permit. XHHW-2 is fine in conduit, just did the same myself but used #2 for 100A.
> 
> In the future when a homeowner gives you ****, look in your book, show him why your right, and then smack him upside the head with the NEC to remind who the electrician is...


Making assumptions.....:whistling2:

How's the crow taste?


----------

